# Ruroc helmets?



## Donutz

I was looking at Ruroc helmets, but I wonder if the facemask has a lot of protective strength or is it just a plastic shell? The threads on the forum all appear to be back from 2009, so pretty obsolete. Are these things sold in North America yet? (I don't mean mail-order). Anyone have one?


----------



## Colossus Sports

*Ruroc helmets*

The mask is constructed from what Ruroc refers to as "high impact ABS plastic". I own one personally, and I really enjoy how it works out! I use the mask more for temperature conditions than anything else. I am a U.S. dealer for the brand and I became a dealer because I was pleased with the performance of the helmet. Sorry, if I sound biased but at one point I was just like you. I was curious about the helmets and I purchased one and have been happy with it ever since. For what it's worth, check out the video link: Ruroc helmet test on Vimeo


----------



## Donutz

Yeah, that's the type of slam I was thinking about. That or coming down face-first on a rail or box. I wouldn't mind the face mask breaking (better it than me), I just wouldn't want it splintering into sharp shards that would embed themselves in my face. I think ABS tends not to behave that way.

Are you mail-order only? I'm in Canada, so ordering from the US is a PITA, especially if the seller tries to use UPS.


----------



## Colossus Sports

*Ruroc helmets*

I know what you mean about PITA as far as shipping... Ruroc offers reasonable shipping. It took 3-4 days from the UK to Michigan DHL. Ruroc charges about $25 US dollars for international shipping. Check out their facebook page, last weekend they had a 50% special, so there are opportunities to get the helmet cheaper during the summertime. I just ship within the US due to international shipping costs.


----------



## linvillegorge

They provide better protection than a standard helmet for sure, but IMO they look absolutely ridiculous. I'm all about function > form, but still, I'm not big on looking like a Power Ranger out there on the slopes.


----------



## Donutz

linvillegorge said:


> They provide better protection than a standard helmet for sure, but IMO they look absolutely ridiculous. I'm all about function > form, but still, I'm not big on looking like a Power Ranger out there on the slopes.


How do they look when the face thingie isn't attached? It's difficult to tell from the pictures. Frankly if it's pelting down snow/hail (snail? Hailow?) I don't give a rat's patootie what I look like as long as I still have all my skin at the bottom of the run.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Just wonder where do you put the face mask if you remove it while riding...Pretty cool design thou.
I need a new helmet, any way I can try one on and find out if it fits my Oakley Crowbar goggles?
I also see only one vent in front..we need more specially around here in the Tahoe area...

as I said...great design. Steep price. 250 for the cheapest?


----------



## Colossus Sports

*Ruroc helmets*

They look normal when the mask is not in use. I gave a fair review on the helmets that was written before I became a dealer. I wrote the review because when I decided to purchase my helmet, there was extremely limited information on the helmets. I wanted to provide some sort of info for people after me that ran into the same situation. Ruroc Snowboarding & Skiing Helmet Review As far as face mask storage, Ruroc is working on a way to store it while being on the slopes. The helmet has multiple vents on it in addition to the goggles and mask. Yes, the price looks steep but when you factor in all 3 pieces you're getting, it averages out.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

3 pieces? You mean the helmet, the mask and the goggles? I thought the price was just for the helmet? I do have Oakleys, don't need new goggles..but the helmet looks really nice.


----------



## Colossus Sports

*Ruroc helmets*

Yeah, Ruroc designed them so all pieces are integrated into 1 system. Other goggles won't work the same as the Ruroc ones will. The only pieces sold individually are the mask or goggles.


----------



## Donutz

I think the point is that the goggles are exactly the right shape and size to fit into the space formed by the helmet and mask, so you really don't end up with any exposed skin.

I wonder what the goggle lens quality is like. Is it closer to Oakley or Gordini?


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Interesting strategy...but then more info about the goggle lenses would be useful. Did you try fit the helmet with major brand goggles? CAn you wear them at all?
Again., I'm interested in the helmet design, but not on cheap goggles....Been there, and lenses are crucial for a good ride. I have Oakley Crowbars

I think it could be a much more successfull idea if the helmet could adapt to most goggles....having a bit of skin exposed is not an issue..especially here in California where rarely is THAT cold that you even need a full face mask. Bur I love the protection the rigid one offers. And the look.


----------



## Colossus Sports

*Ruroc helmets*

The goggles are of high quality, they are actually the most expensive part of the helmet kit if you were to itemize each piece. I personally would put them right there at the top with the name brands goggle manufactures. They are 100% UV 400 protection, and have a special anti-fog coating. The goggles don't fog up at any point. The goggles even allow for glasses to be worn underneath them. They are one of the larger sizes on the market that make that possible.


----------



## Donutz

I've sent off an email to the Canadian contact point. We'll see if anything comes back.


----------



## Jibtah

Haha.. Go Go Power Rangers!


----------



## iratis

*got mine today!*

seems good, antifog works like a dream, shame gotta wait months to really try it out.

any questions??


----------



## Donutz

Quality of the goggles? Since you really have to use theirs.
Quality of the seal between the goggles and helmet parts? No gaps?
How's the air flow when the facemask is on?
Any chance of fogging up the goggles if you're really breathing hard?
Does the mask part feel sturdy or cheap plastic?

Howzat for starters?


----------



## iratis

goggles seem good overall, massive if worn without helmet, bit of flex in the goggles themselves but lenses seem pretty sturdy and cant complain about clarity or anything, only worn it inside but wore it for 20 mins, tried heavy breathing etc not a bit of fogging. actually helmet combo so light started to forget i was wearing it, suppose cold air will be true test for fogging but i am impressed, i could fog up bedroom mirror through mask but not the goggles. mask is very strong on front, very sturdy in fact not cheap plastic, the bits that insert into helmet seem a bit more delicate but i put it on twenty odd times (takes a bit of practice before it becomes easy) and it seems fine. the "delicate bits" are designed to come apart if really stressed rather than break so you can clip them back in if that happened. although this did not happen once but one of the bits needed building out of the box, only gaps are designed gaps that keep the air flow system working. 

that help?


----------



## KIRKRIDER

SUre does...a test on snow would be better. 
I like the system, but I don't believe those lenses are better than my Oakley's. A more general mask/helmet system for all other goggles? I don't care if there's a little gap..I don't ride in antarctica -30 snowstorms anyway...Tahoe is pretty mild. Make a model that fits other goggles and I'm interested...
can you try yours with other goggles and see if they fit? Maybe stop at a snowboard shop and try some major brand goggles on that system ?


----------



## iratis

I like the idea, can't see it working thou. It's designed to work as a unit. Next time im in a snowboard shop and happen to have my helmet on me I'll do a alternative goggle test for ya but I'm guessing that's going to be next year tbh.

Any other questions b4 thread/


----------



## Donutz

If you feel like modelling, give us a pic with and without the face thingie.


----------



## iratis

*hmmm hoped you would'nt ask*

bit rushed, here goes...


----------



## tNt813

*Ruroc helmets, winter use*

Hey, i was reading you comments prior and wanted to give some input as a user of the helmet. I got my helmet at the end of the season but got a chance to use it once. I went to a new resort this past season and it was a bit colder than usuall, I used the helmet with face mask and it was amazing. I was able to breath with ease and my goggles never fogged up. I wear contacts and need good goggles to ensure i can see. I felt that my Ruroc goggles were as good if not better than my burton goggles. The clarity was amazing, and being that i am somewhat sensative to light it provided great protection. In the past I would wear my old goggles and then while on the lift put them up or wear sunglasses, Ruroc goggles felt more comfotable then previous goggles. I do have a smaller head and tend to need smaller goggles, and these still worked great. The helmet was comfortable, and never overheated my head and my face wasn't to hot at all. I loved that when it started to snow I didnt have to worry about wet or moist fleece "turtle" neck on my face. This is my first helmet, but when I decided to get one, i found for the price it offered more than other helmets. With Ruroc you get a helmet, mask and goggles for $250, where a if i went to dicks I would spend around $109 for a helmet and $120-150 for goggles. I still would have to find face protection which hold bacteria and gets wet causing extra chapped lips and sreading germs. So i could spend $259 at the local shop for two items and still have less protection or i could go with Ruroc. Ruroc also gave me a unique look that other helmets do not offer. Over all i am happy with my purchase and as a girl would love an additional one in a diffierent color. lol If you want any more information let me know. hope this helps. take care and safe riding.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Spreading bacteria on the slopes hm? I had no idea I was doing that..lol. You mean just breathing out? 
Oakley crowbar: $70/90 (not 150) Giro helmet $70. Face mask...$20? Total: $170/90


----------



## jegnorge

can someone with this helmet post a pic wearing the helmet and mask but with a different brand of goggles. i wonder how the fit will be. cuz i like this helmet/mask setup but i want to wear my oakley airbrake with it. thanks.


----------



## Jeb

My buddy just ordered one and decided he's sending it back. The reason? - and sorry if this has been mentioned, but I don't think it has been - If you're wearing the mask component, you can't put your goggles up. That is, the face mask has to come off first, then the goggles. May seem like a small deal to some, but I can see where that would be a pain in the a$$ if you just wanted to pop your goggles up while on a chair lift or something. The mask clips over the goggles if you're using it. 


edit: And since the face mask clips on over the goggles, it would seem that other goggles (like the Oakleys mentioned) wouldn't mesh well with the component-design of this helmet system.


----------



## iratis

Iv teathered my mask to the helmet so although you do have to remove the mask to remove the goggles
It's not gotta be held, it just hangs.

you can put goggles up and re attach mask if you'd want. 

Will be my first season with the helmet so I guess I'll have a better idea how good it really is come jan.
I'll post an update when I'm back from Austria in a few weeks!


----------



## Jeb

iratis said:


> Iv teathered my mask to the helmet so although you do have to remove the mask to remove the goggles
> It's not gotta be held, it just hangs.
> 
> you can put goggles up and re attach mask if you'd want.
> 
> Will be my first season with the helmet so I guess I'll have a better idea how good it really is come jan.
> I'll post an update when I'm back from Austria in a few weeks!


Curious- with your tethered-rigging... Think you'd be able to easily pop this stuff off on the lift with your gloves on while on the lift? Sometimes you just need to do that. Thanks. I love the look of these helmets. I wonder how many we'll see on the New England slopes this winter.


----------



## iratis

Used part of a boot lace to attach! Don't get me wrong, it takes a bit of Practice removing it using gloves!
I'm pretty confident with it now thou and having the teather saves the nightmare scenario 
of dropping the mask into oblivion whilst on the lift!


----------



## horia.ancas

This helmets look cool, I have to admin that.
But what worries me is what happens when you fall head first into powder ? If the snow block's the vents are you going to have a hard time breathing ?
I ask because this happened to me with my Giro Remedy, and the Remedy has more open area then this helmets.
If it's easy to release the face mask it's ok, but if not, it's dangerous.

What do you think ?


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Jeb said:


> My buddy just ordered one and decided he's sending it back. The reason? - and sorry if this has been mentioned, but I don't think it has been - If you're wearing the mask component, you can't put your goggles up. That is, the face mask has to come off first, then the goggles. May seem like a small deal to some, but I can see where that would be a pain in the a$$ if you just wanted to pop your goggles up while on a chair lift or something. The mask clips over the goggles if you're using it.
> 
> 
> edit: And since the face mask clips on over the goggles, it would seem that other goggles (like the Oakleys mentioned) wouldn't mesh well with the component-design of this helmet system.


Great design...


----------



## marcdeo

horia.ancas said:


> This helmets look cool, I have to admin that.
> But what worries me is what happens when you fall head first into powder ? *If the snow block's the vents are you going to have a hard time breathing *?
> I ask because this happened to me with my Giro Remedy, and the Remedy has more open area then this helmets.
> If it's easy to release the face mask it's ok, but if not, it's dangerous.
> 
> What do you think ?


:laugh:
HAHAHAHA. Yes it's dangerous. You might suffocate to death on the hill struggling to breath with snow clogged vents on your face shield. If you fall head fist into powder, you cant breath while you're buried anyway - face shield or not.


A better design would be if they used a system that you could just unclip one side and let it hang - kind of like a fighter pilot can do when he takes his mask off. Quick release system on one side and it stays attached on the other and hangs. Great idea for easily release when all you want to do is scratch you're nose or take a puff while on the lift. I dont like that you have to remove the whole thing to remove your goggles. When I sweat I get itchy and I like to scratch...... lol 

but the helmet has me intrigued


----------



## ShredLife

marcdeo said:


> :laugh:
> HAHAHAHA. Yes it's dangerous. You might suffocate to death on the hill struggling to breath with snow clogged vents on your face shield. If you fall head fist into powder, you cant breath while you're buried anyway - face shield or not.


Actually if you're buried by an avalanche, in debris that sets up like concrete, you still have 15 minutes of air... I think you'll be fine in powder.

These helmets are retarded as fuck but they're not going to kill you. I WOULD be worried that the facemask thing would smash into your face if you slammed on it... A bx helmet they're not.


----------



## Donutz

Yeah, on balance they're not good protection (like a full-face helmet would be) and they aren't better than a cloth face protector. I _do_ think they're a neat idea in principle, but it sounds like they have too many design niggles.

I just bought a Volcom jacket for this season that has a _built-in_ face mask. Now _that's_ a good design!


----------



## ShredLife

Donutz said:


> I just bought a Volcom jacket for this season that has a _built-in_ face mask. Now _that's_ a good design!


until you use it, it gets wet/frozen, you don't want to wear it anymore so you have to stuff it back in behind your neck.


fuck volcom - they make little kiddie clothes for teeny-boppers and pedophiles. 

wanna go full-retard? here you go:


----------



## Donutz

ShredLife said:


> until you use it, it gets wet/frozen, you don't want to wear it anymore so you have to stuff it back in behind your neck.


Or unclip it using the convenient clips that it's attached with, or push it below your chin like you would with any other face covering, or...

Jeez, too bad you didn't start wearing a helmet _before_ you had whatever accident damaged your internal filter. :cheeky4:


----------



## RedRomo

I just saw someone wearing one of these helmets this weekend. I'd never seen one up close and I have to admit...I really liked it a lot. It didn't look like a power ranger helmet and it actually looked form fitting unlike most bobble-head fit helmets. I thought it was cool looking.


----------



## Bigsky

My son has one- he got a lot of comments about how cool it looked. It IS the coolest looking head rig out there. Bad news: I'm not sure about the other comments here, but the goggles fogged up big time. It was a cold day and we waited in a tram line, got on the tram and then we were at 11,500ft with the wind blowing. Lots of temperature changes and my son was breathing inside his helmet so it was a good test to see if they would fog. They failed the test in my opinion.


----------



## Mystery2many

I've snowboarded all over the country and I've never heard one complement about a Ruroc helmet. Everyone makes fun of people that wear them, this includes my friends and random people on lifts and in lift lines. I personally don't give a crap what people wear if its what they like. "To each his own"


----------



## griffin1324

I have one and I like it a lot. I think they look cool and actually get a lot of compliments on the mountain. I get a lot of storm trooper comments and a few Power Ranger ones. I frankly don't care if someone doesn't like it and chooses to make fun of it. They seem like really good people!

When you put the goggles and the mask on correctly, they very rarely fog up. When they do, they de-fog rather quickly. I've noticed that they fog up usually when I'm bent over, strapping in - but it's rare. I assume it's from the air going up towards the goggles inside the helmet when I exhale instead of out the vent. If you put them on correctly though, you won't have them fogging up. 

The goggles are a good quality. Vision is clear and they're easy to swap out. I also had Oakley Crowbars at home and was worried I'd be stuck w/ a crappy pair of goggles.. nope. I have no complaints about the goggles at all. 

I've only my head once with the helmet and it provided good protection - no damage to the helmet. My face hit the facemask as I tumbled down the mountain, but the impact was minimal. I'm not sure what would happen if it were a hard impact. When it is really cold out, you'll definitely feel it through the vents as you go down the mountain. I've used a facemask underneath it before on really cold days though. It fit well. 

The biggest problem I think with the helmet is where to put the mask when you want to take it off. The tethering is a good idea but that'd only be good on the lift or when you're just chilling. I think it'd be great if there was somewhere you could fasten it to the helmet. Or you can just put it in your pocket if it's big enough.

They are good helmets and are comfortable. I'd recommend them.


----------

